# Channing Tatum - Brian Bowen Smith Photshoot for 'The Hollywood Reporter' THR November 2014 (16x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## ChloeD (21 Sep. 2018)

Thanks for Channing!


----------



## supersarah089 (5 Nov. 2018)

Thank you for the photos.


----------



## xtinadaily (9 Dez. 2018)

Yass! He was so sexy :V


----------

